# Sites with good fishing



## beachcaster (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone know any sites for quality coarse or trout ( flyfishing ) ?
Some where close to the actual water.

lakes ...reservoirs or rivers.

thanks

barry


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi 

We went to the Invercauld cc site last weekend

Had a nice walk from the site along the river Clunie and back over the hills.

Found out later there was trout fishing (fly only) on the Clunie for £6 and some other river and lake fishing fishing nearby dont know how much.

Unfortunately did not bring my rods.

Hope you find something.

Ray


----------



## balatech (Oct 9, 2010)

*places to fish*

Wyreside lakes at Lancaster has course fishing lakes and a campsite. No electric though. then theres Lowwood park just off the A590 at sedgewick whick has trout fishing in the river with day tickets.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

New Farm in Cheshire has its own lakes. Landscape's a bit flat/boring around there though.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Upham Farm Caravan Club CL £6 directly on the water. Its in Devon near Farringdon.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Fishging*

Hereford C&CC site, Tarrington. has lake with landing stages - nice site. Amenities excellent.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

walnut lakes near boston , cracking cl


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Several near here

http://www.go-fish.co.uk/venue_7507.htm
but it has mixed reports on the standard of the campsite

http://www.go-fish.co.uk/venue_6365.htm

http://www.go-fish.co.uk/venue_7183.htm

and this is all I can find on this one.
http://www.madcaravanner.co.uk/long island lake, earith.html


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Stillwater trout.*

Blackwool Farm near Petworth, Sussex.


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Maragowan CC site in Killin Perthshire has free fishing on the river that runs through the site. It is also about a mile from Loch Tay where you can hire a boat. Day tickets for the Loch are bought locally.
I love this site because it is surrounded by beautiful walking, cycling, golf and fishing and you don't need to move your van once there.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

One of the loveliest and most relaxing places we have stayed at recently is Wood Farm at Stickney near to Boston Lincs.

The fishing was good and the fees were £15 a night including fishing and a EHU there is one shower and a couple of loos.

A good pub with food about a mile away. The people we met there seemed to return time and time again, as I am sure that we will.....after three days there I felt so totally chilled out. The owners are some of the nicest people I have ever met. And if it's a chilly evening and you want to sit out with others you can hire a fire pit.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4915


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Went Fly fishing at the Woodbridge Inn Beer festival meet up last year and caught three lovely Rainbows in the lake at the rear of the pub. There is also the stream at the bottom of the camping field with Brown trout. Fees were very modest and members helped me as it was my first time.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Have Just got back from a weekends fishing at Westmill Farm on the outskirts of Ware, Herts.

http://www.westmillfarmcampsite.co.uk/

Brand new Toilet/shower block at top of site, new toilet block/washing up/elsan pont at bottom of site.
16amp hookup/water point at pitches, level hard standing for Motorhome/Caravans, fly fishing lake and two course lakes with some big fish being pulled out, shame I was not the one catching them, I only manage tiddlers.

On site is a 9 hole golf course, Restaurant, Adventure course, Archery, Sphereing, Climbing wall, Garden Centre, large anglers shop & a couple of craft shops, something for every one.

Barry


----------

